# Y-Bor City Tampa - Didier, Andy & Cycleman May 13th, 2



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Andy is also known as - DaBeez on C-Bid forums

Michael is also known as - Thee Cycleman

Didier is also known as Didier...... :lol:

Also, attending was Didier's beautiful wife Sylvie..... and Andy's friend. I think his name is Wyatt..... or something manly like that... Sorry I forgot... I think it was the sangria.... YEAH... IT WAS THE SANGRIA!!!

Didier and Sylvie (Camera Phone so I could send to the BOTL... on location!)

http://imageshack.us

Andy, Michael and Didier



Andy and his co-worker and friend



Cycleman and DaBeez



http://imageshack.us

One for the DaQueenBeez!! (That's Andy's wife of course!)

http://imageshack.us

Andy (DaBeez), Didier, Cycleman Michael



Sorry for the reflection... had to shoot through glass...



http://imageshack.us

Another good day in Y-Bor..... Hurry up SEPTEMBER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

That looks like a blast. I cant wait until September. I have heard so much about Ybor City and really want to see it.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Y-Bor City Tampa - Didier, Andy & Cycleman May 13t*



Cycleman said:


> Didier and Sylvia (Camera Phone so I could send to the BOTL... on location!)


For the 20th time, Sylvie Mike, I repeat Sylvie :spank:


----------



## CharlieRobusto (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like great fun in a great city....Ybor City has gotta be one of the meccas of Cigars!


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

But we had a good afternoon. And the picture are great. Mike you really know how to relax and do....nothing. :smoke:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Charlie!


Didier.... I guess that is good... rite??


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

That is perfect for me. Relaxing is the healtiest way to live. That's my new religion since I'm in Florida.    :smoke:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

didier said:


> That is perfect for me. Relaxing is the healtiest way to live. That's my new religion since I'm in Florida.    :smoke:


But you are leaving Florida.... Does this mean your religion is going to change?? :???: :hmm:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I was pleasently surprised by the La Herencia hand rolled..............


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Great pix's CM. You are getting pretty good with that new digi. Keep em coming.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Iceman said:


> didier said:
> 
> 
> > That is perfect for me. Relaxing is the healtiest way to live. That's my new religion since I'm in Florida.    :smoke:
> ...


Trust me, this religion will follow me. And I'll try to take everybody in my religion. CM can be the preacher.


----------



## didier (Mar 4, 2007)

Iceman said:


> didier said:
> 
> 
> > That is perfect for me. Relaxing is the healtiest way to live. That's my new religion since I'm in Florida.    :smoke:
> ...


Trust me, this religion will follow me. And I'll try to take everybody in my religion. CM can be the preacher.

With Stan as special guess sometime.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

:bawling: :bawling: :bawling: :bawling: 
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

I want to move to Florida!!!!

I was showing her pics of C-mans/s adventures and we both commented that we miss the ocean and everything that goes with it....


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Nice pics Michael. Looks like a great time.


----------

